# Diamond Razor Edge Bow?



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

Let me start this with the fact that I know VERY little about archery equipment. My son is wanting to get into archery and I have had the Diamond Razor Edge bow recommended by several people. He's fixing to be 13 and is a big kid 5'-6" X 145#'s. He fits into the adjustable draw range and the bow should suit him as long as he doesnt get above 6'. (and if he does I get a new toy) Does anybody have any experience with this bow? Obviously I am looking at the one with adjustment up to 60#. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The best way to select a new bow is go to a good bow shop and let him shoot some of the different bows. What works great for one person, might not feel right to someone else. If you will give us your general location, I'm sure that one of use can recommend a good bow shop in your area.


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

bountyhunter,

Thanks for the input. We have already done all the steps described in your suggestions. I am looking for someone that has experience with this specific bow; how they like it, quality, quietness, etc... Thanks for the comments.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

My wife currently shots one and likes it. It is a nice bow and you don't need a bow press to make adjustments. Should be all you need for along time.


----------



## Catchin (Oct 14, 2009)

My 9 year old son has had his for a year and loves it. He's up to ~40 pounds and the bow is very accurate and quiet. Your son (big kid) will be shooting 60 pounds in a year if he isn't already. They (young kids) get what I call bow strong very quick while shooting a lot. If you're happy with the 60lb draw weight, I say get it, but he won't be for long. He'll outgrow it quicker than you think. What I mean by this is he'll be wanting to shoot more lb's. I wasn't a big kid when young, but by 15 I was shooting 70. The more he pulls, the stronger he'll get.

Great bow!


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

Catchin,

I here ya about the draw weight. Unfortunately he is right at the ackward stage where big bows are just out of his reach and youth bow are to inferior for him. I know plenty of people that shoot 60# and are successful. At 29" and 60# that the Diamond offers that bow will shoot over 300 ft. That coupled with the right broadhead and arrow will produce more energy that what I shot 15 years ago at 70#. Hopefully this will get him to the point where HE is buying the next bow. Thanks for everyones comments. Shifty


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

For that big of a kid, my guess is he will be looking to upgrade within a year. 60# is plenty, but I would probably suggest something like a 50-60# Stud, or Black Ice. I would at least look to get him something with parallel limbs. They just shoot SO much smoother and quieter.


----------

